# What is everyone's hair length?



## maiho (Mar 15, 2004)

What is your hair length, and do you like it the way it is or you wish it was something else? Also what color is your hair?

Here's mine:

I have long hair, down to my back. It's red with blond streaks (the red is fading away fast). I HATE MY HAIR!!!!




I wish it was shorter. Long hair bugs me, but i havent had the time to get it chopped off.


----------



## Geek (Mar 15, 2004)

We Need A Picture!!!


----------



## maiho (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry i dont have a picture right now





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* We Need A Picture!!!


----------



## Californian (Mar 16, 2004)

I have mine only a few inches below my shoulder.

I Love long hair on others; it's so pretty.

Originally Posted by *maiho* Sorry i dont have a picture right now


----------



## Tinydancer (Mar 16, 2004)

*Right now my hair is right above my shoulders, its shorter in the back and comes down longer in the front to subtle points. The color? Thats a tough one to discribe. Its a light brown all over color with caramel, light blond &amp; dark blonde hilights, with dark brown underneith all the hilights.



*

Originally Posted by *Californian* I have mine only a few inches below my shoulder.
I Love long hair on others; it's so pretty.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2004)

My hair is just to the shoulders and it's light blonde. It was past my shoulders about 6 months ago but I told my hair dresser to cut it shorter.



I wish I wouldn't have done that. I miss my hair longer. Maiho, please make sure you are absolutely sure you want to have your hair cut shorter before you do it. Mine used to be really long until my son was born and I didn't want to deal with it so I had it cut shorter. Now I wish it was long again and I'm actually growing it. My hair dresser cut some long layers in my hair so that it looks good while I'm growing it out. My hair grows pretty fast but it's still a pain to grow it. I think the reason I wanted to have my hair cut shorter when I had it long was because it was all one length. I needed some layers in it to give it some volume but didn't think of it at the time. Once my hair is the length I want I'm going to make sure it's also cut nice with some layers.


----------



## alittleweirdo (Mar 16, 2004)

I agree with Reija--make sure you're sure you want to cut your hair! Or maybe just get a little cut at a time. I just had my hair cut 6inches+ and it was a lot to have cut at one time. You can check out my "hair cut" post to see what my hair looks like now



It's dark brown right now, though I get some lighter brown and red streaks in the sun.

In general I really like my hair, and I love having it long. This is probably the shortest it's ever going to be!


----------



## Laura (May 29, 2004)

The red sounds great Calypso! My sis has blonde hair &amp; got the ends dipped bright pink last yr &amp; it was so cool..


----------



## Californian (May 29, 2004)

What do you mean "would it be too much?" What look are you going for? How do you spend your days? That will help lots. 

Thanks.

P.S. Short hair is soooo much easier to comb out!!! I like mine medium to long though. It just looks better ... I think.


----------



## Californian (May 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Calypso412* Too much as in...tacky (for lack of a better word) My days include school, horseback riding, working at a zoo, working at an afterschool prgram and babysitting. I didn't know if it would make me appear to be less professional. Do you know anywhere I can get it done, would a regular hair salon do it? I think you are not really asking us _IF_ you should do it so much as _how_ you should do it. LoL. Normally a lawyer or a secretary would not have red tips at the end of her hair if she wanted to appear profesional. However, you are young, in school, and working at a zoo and with kids! I say *GO FOR IT*... you won't be as able to get away with this look later!

As for where you could get it done, I am sure a progressive hair salon could do it. I'd definately leave it to a pro for best results. There are a few people on this board who know a lot about hair stuff and I hope they answer this too.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Californian (May 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Calypso412* Oh...I think I missed an activity. I am a member of Police Explorers. Would that make it less appealing? and if there are special occasions, would that make me seem less "dressy/classy"? It depends on whom you ask. LOL. Some very artistic and eccentric people can get away with it. If you asked me personally, I'd say nope... I would be more apt to take a person more seriously and business-like without the red tips. That's just me though. Some might say that it's judgemental to say that. However, I believe that we are all judgemental and have opinions. There are ways to dress and look that will set you up to get yourself taken more seriously. Like it or not, good or bad ... it's just a fact!Honestly Yours,

Calif


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2004)

Ooh sounds like a really pretty hair cut! I love short cuts but I'm growing mine out for a change.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 30, 2004)

Pics of what my did look like and what it is like now. Now is the shorter pic. just click here &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; https://www.makeuptalk.com/swap/showE...=SmartStyle437


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2004)

Looks good! you look good with a short hair cut!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (May 30, 2004)

My hair is a mix of brown highlights and lowlights, wavy, with long layers down to my lower neck area. Just long enough to pull in a ponytail! These pics were taken about 2 months ago, when my hair was first highlighted. It's grown some since then!


----------



## Californian (May 31, 2004)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* Pics of what my did look like and what it is like now. Now is the shorter pic.just click here &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; https://www.makeuptalk.com/swap/showE...=SmartStyle437

That was fun. Thanks for the pic! I wish I could get away with hair that blonde. I think it would be fun. It's nice and straight too.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 31, 2004)

Normally it is a frizzy ball, I flat iron it all the time.


----------



## Californian (May 31, 2004)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* Normally it is a frizzy ball, I flat iron it all the time. I'm glad you haven't had to report on our Victims of EasyStraight board. Phew! They are heading for a law suit I'm afraid. Although... I could use a nice settlement about now.. hmmmm.....


----------



## Californian (May 31, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* My hair is a mix of brown highlights and lowlights, wavy, with long layers down to my lower neck area. Just long enough to pull in a ponytail! These pics were taken about 2 months ago, when my hair was first highlighted. It's grown some since then!








very pretty


----------



## Geek2 (May 31, 2004)

You have a really nice and thick hair. Looks so nice!


----------



## KittySkyfish (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Californian and Reija! Yes, it's thick and very strong. My hair can hold a lot of product without being weighed-down. I can use a heavy shea butter mask, then apply a big glob of Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom mixed with a squirt of silicone followed by hair spray and my hair will still have lots of body.


----------



## Californian (Jun 6, 2004)

Very pretty and shiny!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 6, 2004)

Ooh it looks very pretty! I can't wait for mine to be long again!


----------



## Miss_Honeywell (Jun 11, 2004)

My hair is long &amp; hits right under my shoulder blades in back. I just colored it myself with Garnier Nutrisse color in Champagne Fizz. I need a haircut bad it's been about 3 months &amp; it's starting to feel rough on the ends



I would like to get some cute face framing layers and some pretty lowlights but don't really want to cut it that short, I've worked too hard growing it out



Here's a pic of my new color:


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Jun 12, 2004)

You're so adorably pretty! You look very young and fresh, bright, you know?





Originally Posted by *Miss_Honeywell* My hair is long &amp; hits right under my shoulder blades in back. I just colored it myself with Garnier Nutrisse color in Champagne Fizz. I need a haircut bad it's been about 3 months &amp; it's starting to feel rough on the ends



I would like to get some cute face framing layers and some pretty lowlights but don't really want to cut it that short, I've worked too hard growing it out



Here's a pic of my new color:


----------



## Californian (Jun 12, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* You're so adorably pretty! You look very young and fresh, bright, you know?



I agree, you are very cute! Color looks soft and nice



.


----------



## Miss_Honeywell (Jun 12, 2004)

Awwww



Thanks, you guys are sweet! I like the Nutrisse a lot &amp; am very happy the color turned out, considering I had highlights &amp; about 1 1/2 inches of roots showing


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow the color looks great!! And you look very pretty too! I wouldn't touch the color of your hair, maybe just have it trimmed. Your hair is very beautiful. Your length is my goal or has been for quite a while so I know what you mean about working hard to grow it out. Mine used to be that long.



Actually I'm going to go and have some highlights done and have my long layers trimmed by my hairdresser before the 4th of July so I really shouldn't be saying anything about coloring your hair.



My poor husband can tell you about all the stuff that I've done to my hair. I need to leave it alone and leave it to a professional to take care of from here on out! I've finally decided that I'll take the plunge and have it professionally colored (weaved) because it's starting to break from all the coloring I've done and I don't want it get it into any worse shape than it is. I'm done experimenting on my own. I want my old healthy long hair back so bad! So whatever you decided to do with you hair please make sure it's what you really want.


----------



## Geek (Jun 12, 2004)

Super Cute (from a guy's standpoint!) I bet you have guys chasing you!









Originally Posted by *Miss_Honeywell* 

My hair is long &amp; hits right under my shoulder blades in back. I just colored it myself with Garnier Nutrisse color in Champagne Fizz. I need a haircut bad it's been about 3 months &amp; it's starting to feel rough on the ends



I would like to get some cute face framing layers and some pretty lowlights but don't really want to cut it that short, I've worked too hard growing it out



Here's a pic of my new color:


----------



## Miss_Honeywell (Jun 13, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Wow the color looks great!! And you look very pretty too! I wouldn't touch the color of your hair, maybe just have it trimmed. Your hair is very beautiful. Your length is my goal or has been for quite a while so I know what you mean about working hard to grow it out. Mine used to be that long.



Actually I'm going to go and have some highlights done and have my long layers trimmed by my hairdresser before the 4th of July so I really shouldn't be saying anything about coloring your hair.



My poor husband can tell you about all the stuff that I've done to my hair. I need to leave it alone and leave it to a professional to take care of from here on out! I've finally decided that I'll take the plunge and have it professionally colored (weaved) because it's starting to break from all the coloring I've done and I don't want it get it into any worse shape than it is. I'm done experimenting on my own. I want my old healthy long hair back so bad! So whatever you decided to do with you hair please make sure it's what you really want. Hey Reja, Thanks! Good Luck with your highlights



I have done some pretty bad things to my hair as well! In High School I would go from dark brown to red to blond &amp; so I'm sure you can imagine the horror of it all. I used to dye it almost every month because I was bored



This is probably the healthiest my hair has been in a while


----------



## Miss_Honeywell (Jun 13, 2004)

lol... Thanks Tony, that's sweet!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 3, 2004)

My hair is medium brown to dark brown... with some natural reddish undertones.

It's down to the middle of my back - (about 2-3 past the bra strap! lol) It's naturally wavy, but I can either wear it curly w/ some gel and a diffuser, or straighten it (as long as its not too humid outside! lol) It was very healthy and shiny until about 5 days ago - now I am another name on the EasyStraight board....


----------

